# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Lucid Lynx Countdown Banners

## TheFridge

The countdown banner is alive and counting down the days until 10.04 LTS is released.

Lets help build some excitement by spreading the word! We’ll need your help to tell others about the banner. Start by adding one of the three options to your website, the instructions are at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown

We’d like to thank the artists who created this years chosen entries:

   * John Baer for the “change” artwork
   * Immanuel Peratoner for the “orange” artwork
   * Amanda Warzecha for the “lynx” artwork

Congratulations for the great work!

_Originally sent to the ubuntu-news-team mailing list by Matthew Nuzum on Wed Apr 7 17:33:49 BST 2010_



More...

----------


## paglia96

I love the first  Immanuel Peratoner's countdown, that purple

----------


## Strongman332

now all we need is something for facebook :Popcorn:

----------


## l.billon

Yeah!
I was waiting for those since April 1st!
Putting one on my blog right now!

Big thanks to the artwork team!

----------


## Umang

Would it be possible to set up an image that is updated with a cron job so that those who cannot use JS will be able to have the image change as well?

----------


## l.billon

Hi!
I do not know if such a thing exists, 
However, this image is changed daily:
http://countdown.immanuel-peratoner.de/index.php

It is the one I use, for my website is non-JS.

----------


## Umang

Thanks. Hopefully the official set of images will have this ability next time.  :Smile:

----------


## bilalakhtar

People, the "Change" code is faulty.
For some reason, its displaying the 9.10 "Its here" image.
Please try to correct this  :Sad:  :Confused:  :Popcorn:  :LOL:  :Guitar:  :LOL:

----------


## itshorty

Like last release, I have created a PHP Script which delivers the right image.
It handles all 3 official Banners.

http://neogates.ath.cx/~huwa/ubuntuLucid/



mfg Florian Huber

----------


## rhkok

Has Sue Barr, the photographer of the Canadian Lynx in 'The Lynx', been contacted about using her photographic work in this artwork? Or has she released the picture under a free license?

http://www.catsurvivaltrust.org/canlynxnf.htm

Not to be a bugger, but I think copyrights should be respected.

Thx :)

Roeland

----------


## itshorty

> now all we need is something for facebook


I have done a small Facebook App to add a the banner to your Profile  :Smile: 

http://apps.facebook.com/ubuntubanner/

----------


## Rmantingh

What happened to your Facebook app?
I had it up yesterday. Today it's no longer available!

----------


## Umang

> Has Sue Barr, the photographer of the Canadian Lynx in 'The Lynx', been contacted about using her photographic work in this artwork? Or has she released the picture under a free license?
> 
> http://www.catsurvivaltrust.org/canlynxnf.htm
> 
> Not to be a bugger, but I think copyrights should be respected.
> 
> Thx 
> 
> Roeland


The images were made my Amanda Warzecha. Can't find any Launchpad user with that name, so I don't know how you would contact her to check.

----------


## itshorty

Sorry about that, but Facebook caches all images, so it wouldn't countdown  :Sad:  
I have tried several things like a JS which sets the right image URL, but it didn't work.

If there is anyone who has more expirience with the Facebook API (this was my fist contact with it), I would be glad to serve the whole thing. 

Here is the my code which doesen't work:



```

<?php
// Copyright 2007 Facebook Corp.  All Rights Reserved. 
// 
// Application: Ubuntu Banner
// File: 'index.php' 
//   This is a sample skeleton for your application. 
// 
 require_once 'facebook.php';
 $appapikey = '44df87f7559f57d342b8e50eddcb2655';
$appsecret = '53078f2bc7b2c786170668bd90d25111';
$facebook = new Facebook($appapikey, $appsecret);
$user_id = $facebook->require_login();
 $id=0;
    if(isset($_GET['id'])){
        if ($_GET['id']>0&&$_GET['id']<=3){
            $id = $_GET['id'];
        }
$facebook->api_client->profile_setFBML(NULL, $user_id, 'profile', NULL, NULL, '<a href="http://www.ubuntu.com"><img id="ubuntuImg" src="http://neogates.ath.cx/~huwa/ubuntuLucid/lucid.php?id='.$id.'" alt="Ubuntu 10.4 Countdown"></a><script>document.images.ubuntuImg.src=http://neogates.ath.cx/~huwa/ubuntuLucid/lucid.php?id='.$id.'</script>');
     }
   ?>
<center>
<font color=red>Don't forget: <fb:add-section-button section="profile" /> (If you can't see a button, you allready added the banner to your profile)</font>
<p><center>Offical JavaScript Banners: <a href="http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown" >http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown</a><br>
Dynamic Serverside Banners: <a href="http://neogates.ath.cx/~huwa/ubuntuLucid"  >http://neogates.ath.cx/~huwa/ubuntuLucid</a><br>
</center></p>
<h2>Select Banner: </h2>
<table>
<tr>
<td>Option 1 - Change<br>by John Baer</td>
<td><a href="http://www.ubuntu.com"><img src="http://neogates.ath.cx/~huwa/ubuntuLucid/lucid.php?id=1" id="countdownimage" alt="Ubuntu 10.4 Countdown"></a></td>
<td><?php if ($id==1) { ?> Selected <?php } else { ?> <a href="?id=1">Select</a> <?php } ?></td>
<tr>
<td>Option 1 - Orange<br>by Immanuel Peratoner</td>
<td><a href="http://www.ubuntu.com"><img src="http://neogates.ath.cx/~huwa/ubuntuLucid/lucid.php?id=2" id="countdownimage" alt="Ubuntu 10.4 Countdown"></a></td>
 <td><?php if ($id==2) { ?> Selected <?php } else { ?> <a href="?id=2">Select</a> <?php } ?></td>
<tr>
<td>Option 3 - lynx<br>by Amanda Warzecha</td>
<td><a href="http://www.ubuntu.com"><img src="http://neogates.ath.cx/~huwa/ubuntuLucid/lucid.php?id=3" id="countdownimage" alt="Ubuntu 10.4 Countdown"></a></td>
<td><?php if ($id==3) { ?> Selected <?php } else { ?> <a href="?id=3">Select</a> <?php } ?></td>
 </table>
<font color=red>Don't forget: <fb:add-section-button section="profile" /> (If you can't see a button, you allready added the banner to your profile)</font>
<center>
More Info: <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LucidCountdownBanners" >https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LucidCountdownBanners</a>

```

----------


## itshorty

btw... the API- and Secretkey is invalid  :Smile:

----------

